# Rob's Big Red Waaaagh!



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

OK, just going to start off a project blog for my Orky stuff, first of all here is the WIP shots of my Deff Dread- if you look carefully you can make out the AoBR dreadnought under there. Would have taken more progress shots but I only found out about this site from Hesky last week.

Step by step Dread proect so far:
1)Cut away the sarcophagus and engine block from Black Reach dread and removed feet.
2)Carved and filed away all SM insignia, removed lights and boxy things from under the hull, drilled 4mm holes in bottom of legs
3)'distressed' exposed areas of dreadnought hull, drilled 4mm socket for left CCW and 1mm hole for wreckin' ball pin
4)Cut down the corners and fitted two barrels from the barricades kit(?) with an admixer made from a SM heavy flamer and some greenstuff. made some small exhausts from two shoota barrels and connected them back to the hull with a random bit from the landraider sprue. Fitted the first panels of plasticard to the front along with an orky glyph and some distressing on the edges.
5)Fitted skull from the Biker's sprue, cut down grot scrap-launcha and fitted trimmed rokkit to form rokkit launcha mounting; used left over bucket from the scrap-launcha, a heavy bolter from the razorback sprue, an ork sight, a spare rokkit and a big shoota barrel to form the Big Shoota mounting; Shortened the chain on the wrekin ball from the trukk kit and used the spare buzzsaw from the killa kan kit to form the CCWs
6)slightly bent the Tau landers for use as feet, greenstuffed them into the holes and positioned the model on it's base (for pose and balance). Drilled 1mm holes for the chains on the front of the hull, made the bosspole out of the landraider antenna, a couple of SM heads and a nob bosspole. Fitted the light from the Rhino kit and the grot from the Stormboyz kit
7)built a 'Cybork' from random Ork bits from the Stormboyz and Boyz boxes and undercoated him (he will need to be painted and fixed inside before I put the armour on) blu-tacked it all together (see pics)
















Things to do:
Need to fix more plasticard around the shoulders, I need to fix a mesh screen across the Cybork's cockpit and I'll add some gubbinz to the wreckin ball arm. I now have a spare guitar string so I'll be adding some hoses from the fuel drums into the hull. I need to fix some tusks to it as well but the knives from the boyz set don't seem to have the imact I'm after


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks very cool but i can only see the rear shot. Check the link for us. What i can see is very impressive and very orky. Fine work.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Now thats what I call an ork walker! Looking forward to seeing it painted with the pilot inside.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very cool, also looking forward to seeing the paint.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome job, it looks like a smaller version of the megadred, look forward to seeing it completed


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very cool, want to see more!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice conversion there! Always great to see orkish builds


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive.

Is this the first model within the forthcoming Waargh, or are there already completed Orks for our visual delectation?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking interesting. Quick hint if you're getting camera blur like that and don't have a tripod; rest the camera on a flat surface like the desk. Or if you need to raise it, pile a couple of books up.

Helps with the hand shaking [especially if you drink as much coffee as I do ;p ]


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, bit of an update:

I played a game recently where Landraiders and Defilers ran rampant, killin' my boyz so I had to think of a solution, part of the solution is these:
















My two kustom built Zapp guns, the base components for both are a SM pintel mount filed flat, a rhino door and the ammo box / battery from the SM predator kit. The first one I made the core from plasticard tubes glued to a pintel mount insert capped it off with plasticard, I built the barrel by cutting down a Tau burst cannon and attaching the spiky bit from the stormboyz kit. For the control panel on both I used a power pack from a rokkit launcha from the boyz box, an Ork anti-tank bomb and an ammo box from somewhere (I think the SM devastator kit) I added a little power box from a SM tank to the top of the battery and connected it to the core with part of the flamestorm cannon from the LR crusader. The second one was made in a similar way but I used two leftover plastic cylinders from when I had my kitchen fitted for the core and the grot gunner's cubby hole, I dressed this up with random bits from my bitz boxes to make it look a bit more Orky, I wasn't happy with the second one until I covered up most of the core with a hatch from a SM landspeeder and a Tau missile pod.


> Is this the first model within the forthcoming Waargh, or are there already completed Orks for our visual delectation?


They are part of an ongoing Waaaagh! here are some Nobz and Kanz for your visual delectation:
















I've still not mastered the camera yet, the settings have annihilated most of the highlights from the Nobz skin for some reason, thanks alleycat for the tips on stabilising the camera, I need to fish out my tripod I think. 
Next up on the converting table- Da Red Barron, I already have a full squadron of 5 coptas with missiles so I thought I'd make one special one out of the remaining one, I've currently stripped away the rokkits to fit shootas, made him a Big Bomm, I'll mess about with his copta a bit- make it more unique and change the pose slightly and maybe give him a differend head
Next up on the painting table- Black Reach Warboss, Nob with Waaaagh! banner


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Rob1981 said:


> ...two kustom built Zapp guns....


Very impressive



Rob1981 said:


> They are part of an ongoing Waaaagh! here are some Nobz and Kanz....


Dey needz mor Red!:grin:


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great work, looking forward to seeing that Dread finished off. Great paint work.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I've just seen this. I really like the Zzap guns - they're great. I've been having a play around with making one from a lascannon and scratch tripod/carriage but yours are much better than what I managed to cobble together. +rep for sterling work!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

+Rep Rob!

These conversions are epic and the photos dont look half as good as your models do in the flesh(/tin)


----------

